# New Hunting/Fishing Machine



## Fish&GameWhisperer (Jan 27, 2008)

I sold my '07 Sportsman 800 EFI X2 I had for sale on this site earlier this year. I replaced it with an '09 550 XP EFI EPS. Here are some pics of some fun I had with it on Sunday at the Mounds.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice! Those XP's are the nicest Polaris yet!!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice looking machine. A few of us are headed out to ride on the 24th of Oct. if you'd like to attend your more than welcome. If so, I can PM you with details about where we are going.


----------



## Fish&GameWhisperer (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks swamp and camo. Hey camo...I have a date with a bow blind that day, but if it's in the area I hunt, who knows? Please do PM me on the ride plans. If not this time, hopefully another!Thanks again.Paul


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice looking machine. How do you like it compared to the big 800?


----------



## Fish&GameWhisperer (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Smoke! I really like it. I liked the 800 too but it was a two-up (the X2) and I was uncomfortable with how far out on the tail gate of my pick up (crew cab sierra so the bed's a bit short) it sat with the longer wheel base. Not as much power as the 800, of course, but still plenty for my style (use for hunting, ice fishing, and some recreational trail riding). The electronic power steering is really nice. And I like the ride better, even with about 10" less wheel base than the X2. I also like that you can take the low gear up to 30+ MPH without the super high revs the 800 had. The 800 was also very hot on the right leg. Polaris also make an 850 in the new XP if your a twin or big-bore type.Paul


----------

